# Mirza Teletovic shooting for even bigger role with Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Las Vegas — Mirza Teletovic made 179 three-pointers off the bench for the Phoenix Suns last season, an NBA record.
> 
> So you think that was impressive?
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/mirza-teletovic-shooting-for-even-bigger-role-with-bucks-b99759271z1-386386971.html


----------

